# P21S Wheel Cleaner Gel Red vs AutoSmart SmartWheels



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi guys !!
I'm reading nowadays that everybody loves SmartWheels from AutoSmart. I'm looking for a wheel cleaner wich can be used in any kind of wheel (clear coated and not clear coated). I asked to AutoSmart about shipping 5 L of SmartWheels to Spain, but they don't buy outside, just in UK. Maybe someone could ship it to Spain, if someone could do it, please contact via PM.
As I think that this isn't very easy, I searched the P21S Wheel Gel in eBay and in Germany there is a seller wich ships to Spain, but I don't know if SmartWheels is better than P21S Gel. What do you think guys?
Thanks !! :thumb: 
Regards,
Mario :wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

havent used smartwheels so cant comment but you wont go far wrong with P21s/Menz 7.5 - its quite surprising just how much cleaning power they have considering they're non-acidic


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup I use P21s gel and the standard cleaner, superb stuff. Stinks a bit but it absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I got my P21 from Germany and its the best i've ever used and its alos safe on all whell types. I haven't used the autosmart stuff but it would have to be very very good to beat P21


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. 
I'll wait for comments from people who used both. 
How much is the SmartWheels?
Thanks again !!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

You may be able to get S100 products over the counter in Harley Davidson dealerships. I've been told that S100 products are essentially p21S renamed for the bike market, and most of the products are identical. This is their wheel Gel, it may be worth a try if you can get it locally.

http://www.s100.com/s100_wc.htm


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

maesal said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> I'll wait for comments from people who used both.
> How much is the SmartWheels?
> Thanks again !!


£13 for 5 litres its a really good product i use a megs bottle for the dilution ratio's at 4:1 it really does work well and the price is so much better than brand names imo.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

306chris said:


> I got my P21 from Germany and its the best i've ever used and its alos safe on all whell types. I haven't used the autosmart stuff but it would have to be very very good to beat P21


There was a thread on detailing university using P21S Red Gel, amazing results. Could you tell me where you purchased it from (a couple of the guys want me to buy it for them and bring it back to US next time I return) THANKS


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> You may be able to get S100 products over the counter in Harley Davidson dealerships. I've been told that S100 products are essentially p21S renamed for the bike market, and most of the products are identical. This is their wheel Gel, it may be worth a try if you can get it locally.
> 
> http://www.s100.com/s100_wc.htm


Yes, I saw the S100 products also. Thanks Multipla Mick !! :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

This is a vey nice deal !!
What a pity that they don't ship to Spain...


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

smart wheels is awesome. but isnt a gel, is actually bloody strong


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Could Smart Wheels be used on non clear coated wheels?
Do you know if someone could ship it to Spain?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

if diluted properly then shouldnt be a problem, shipping to spain could be the worry... i dont mind doing it but the price for delivery might be far out weighed compared to p21s etc.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> There was a thread on detailing university using P21S Red Gel, amazing results. Could you tell me where you purchased it from (a couple of the guys want me to buy it for them and bring it back to US next time I return) THANKS


I got it from German ebay http://www.ebay.de

I'll try and find the sellers ID and post it up:thumb:

EDIT: it is klapper-autoteile

EDIT2: http://cgi.ebay.de/DR-WACK-FELGENREINIGER-P21S-5LTR-POWER-GEL-OVP_W0QQitemZ300139434772QQihZ020QQcategoryZ30168QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem for 5l - God knows what postage will be


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

can I ask as Ive been using Tar and glue remover AG and it got some off but what is P21???


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

According to AutoSmart, SmartWheels ISNT safe on non-clear coated wheels.

I am using Diablo on split rims, safe so far :thumb:

(P21 is a brand name, they do wheel cleaners, wax, paint cleaners etc)


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.anchemchemicals.co.uk/detailing/red_mist.html


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

P21S wheel cleaner is the same as the stuff supplied by your local Porsche dealer. Oddly in the Porsche dealer it is cheaper too!!!!


----------

